# Meet Munjee



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Munjee was an owner surrender, right before Christmas. Her owner lovingly surrendered her because they could not afford the bladder surgery to remove 15 stones. We had the surgery done the day after we got her, on a Monday. Munjee's name is Korean for Dust Mop. She is a very well trained and so sweet girl, so its obvious she was well loved. We do have an adoption pending on her already, with a retired stay at home mom. Munjee will have a great life. Just needs to stay on her special diet to prevent further stones. she is in So. Calf..


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

What a pretty girl, so glad she will have a forever home soon!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What a doll, cute name "dust mop" that's what we call ours sometimes...


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm glad she is with you all but I wish we could have known that the owner needed help raising funds for the surgery. Maybe there was something we could have done to help her take care of the expenses... I hate to see loving parents have to surrender their pets over surgery costs.  Praying this precious cutie will find the perfect forever family. So thankful you all were there for her.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Summergirl73 said:


> I'm glad she is with you all but I wish we could have known that the owner needed help raising funds for the surgery. Maybe there was something we could have done to help her take care of the expenses... I hate to see loving parents have to surrender their pets over surgery costs.  Praying this precious cutie will find the perfect forever family. So thankful you all were there for her.


I totally agree.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> I'm glad she is with you all but I wish we could have known that the owner needed help raising funds for the surgery. Maybe there was something we could have done to help her take care of the expenses... I hate to see loving parents have to surrender their pets over surgery costs.  Praying this precious cutie will find the perfect forever family. So thankful you all were there for her.


Great idea!

She is such a pretty girl! I'm glad she's going to a good home. But is there any chance the original owners would want her back if we did a fundraiser to reimburse you for her surgery? You said she seems to have been well loved. Do you know of any other reason why she shouldn't go back to them?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Leila'sMommy said:


> Great idea!
> 
> She is such a pretty girl! I'm glad she's going to a good home. But is there any chance the original owners would want her back if we did a fundraiser to reimburse you for her surgery? You said she seems to have been well loved. Do you know of any other reason why she shouldn't go back to them?
> 
> ...


Again, I agree.:thumbsup:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That has to be so heartbreaking for the owners. She's adorable!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I can't even imagine what they must be going through. I would loose my mind if I had to make a choice like that. It could very easily happen to me cause I don't have pet insurance. I am looking into it right now. I feel like a total dunce right now and sick to my stomach. This post has really affected me.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just to address the questions about the owner. They also felt they could not take care of any future health issues with Munjee. This was her second surgery for stones and she will need a special diet for the rest of her life. They also have two children under 3yrs and need to focus on their needs and expenses. 
It was the best decision for them and probably Munjee too. We did our best to help in a hurry, as Munjee had been suffering with this for a good while and had a raging bladder infection that had gone on too long. She had 15 stones in her bladder and the x-rays showed it stuffed full. It was an emergency surgery.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

This is heartbreaking... I feel bad for the owners too to have had to make that decision. Munjee is so adorable. I am sure she will find a loving home very soon and will be well taken care of. thanks for sharing, Edie!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Thank you Edie for the update. I am thankful that she made it through the emergency surgery. Bless her little heart.


----------

